

Discuss: "Friends with benefits" and Amazon? - teja1990

Yesterday I saw Friends with benefits movie , and there they would be mentioning about the redesign of Amazon(indirectly) website and then it striked me that there was a mention of it a couple of days , so i did a serach and found out it is indeed true, so i was thinking are they by any chance related or just coincidence? I got the doubt because Justin is an investor in some Valley companies.
======
ig1
Happens all the time, movie studios typically have a team dedicated to product
placement. They go through the script and mark any points where they could use
a specific product and then sell that as an ad slot.

Mobile phones used in films are a very common example where companies like
Nokia pay to have one of their phones used, and recently Bing have been doing
it a lot.

~~~
teja1990
Yeah microsoft does that lot , but here they could have said directly as
Amazon, instead they were like , biggest online retailer of books , why ?

